# I'm utterly devastated :(



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about Dolce. I am not sure of what it would possibly be, but I pray for a swift recovery. I learned that I know my dogs best.. If something seems off for too long in the vet they go.. Like when my toy was uninterested in food.. Was losing weight yet started to develop a pot belly. Turned out to be pyometra, which could have killed her. Good luck to you both!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## benjiboy (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm so sorry this is happening. My pointer was 9 when something like that happened to her. Not eating, vomiting, pure blood stools. She had cancer in her small intestine, colon and lymph nodes.  she was my first true love. I hope your baby will be OK and maybe its something that can be reversed and healed. Praying for you and your beloved baby.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

It could be something relatively simple to treat like Giardia or something fatal like Parvo or the new Circovirus. Please...keep us all posted and know you have my prayers for your baby!!! The smell is making me think Parvo or Coccidia...and I do hope it is not. I am not trying to frighten you.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Or it could be hemorrhagic gastroenteritis, which is fairly common in the little ones. It can be life threatening if left untreated, but with supportive care almost all will make a full recovery in a couple of days.
Wishing you the best - please keep us updated! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bianca (Nov 16, 2013)

Thank you Ladyscarletthawk. And yes, lesson learnt; trust my instincts. 

Thank you benjiboy. I really hope it's not the c word  

Thank you ArreauStandardPoodle. She's 7 years old...shouldn't she have been vaccinated for parvo? I'll have to check with my vet first thing Monday morning.

I asked the emergency vet if my puppy was at risk of getting sick too (if what she has is a virus) and she said no because Dolce has already received all her shots... but then she said my little one could have potentially given something to Dolce. I thought that was a bit strange; Dolce can't pass anything to Chloe because she's vaccinated, yet she's able to contract something from Chloe even though she's vaccinated? Shouldn't the fact that she's vaccinated also make it impossible for her to catch something from the puppy? Or am I missing something?


----------



## bianca (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks Tiny Poodles! I'm going to read up on that. 
I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh you poor thing! Hope it isn't as bad as it sounds.........prayers for your baby from me & Molly!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

So sorry that little Dolce isnot feeling well. Please keep us posted.
Prayers & lots of hugs coming your way.

Sylvia & the Girls :hug:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

That sounds really bad ): It does sound like Parvo, which can effect adult dogs even if they have been vaccinated. I'm hoping for the best for Dolce.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so sorry - but she is in the best place for complete care, and once she is stable I am sure the vet will be able to give you more information. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about Dolce! I will be praying for her recovery.


----------



## Chara (Jul 9, 2013)

I just wanted to give you a hug.  and let you know that you and Dolce are in our prayers. Hoping for speedy healing.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

A few months ago, Carley got HGE. It started with her not wanting to eat, but she only went one day not eating, before I saw the blood. She did throw up, but there was not any blood there. Blood was just dripping out of her and you could just tell she felt so bad. She stayed 4 hours at the vet and then I treated her at home. She will most likely be fine if that is what it is. 

Hugs to you both. Keep us updated. So sorry, I have been in your shoes and I know how scared and upset you are.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

So very sorry to hear Dolce is so sick, and hope whatever it is can be treated and sorted quickly. 

Sending you big hugs.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Is there any news? I hate to pressure you if you are in pieces, but we are all so concerned for you and Dolce.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I am hoping that it was just something she ate & got an upset stomach from it. Taking to the vet was the best since the little Ines can dehydrate so quick.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Hoping for good news. Let us know.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I am so sorry for this traumatic situation. I'm just hoping that it is treatable and that she'll recover soon. She's in a good place, right there at the vet's where they can keep a close eye on her. My thoughts are with you. I know how scary it must be. (((hugs)))


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Fingers crossed and praying. Big hugs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

About a year and a half ago Bonnie got very sick. She had never been sick before. She had terrible bloody poop. The vet kept her a few days. It cost a ton of money as I recall. The end result was she had drank from a stream on a walk in the foothills and picked up a bad, bad bug which caused severe gastroenteritis. She is fine now, but you can bet she isn't allowed to take sips from stream water anymore. I tried to find my old thread to show you, but I couldn't find it. 

I know I was worried sick about her, but with the right treatment and medications she got better very quickly. I hope for the same with your poodle! Please let us know what it ends up being.


----------



## percysmom (Sep 28, 2013)

Praying for a quick recovery. My heart goes out to you and your baby!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Does anyone know what happened with her poodle?


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

outwest said:


> Does anyone know what happened with her poodle?


I'm really hoping that not coming back to this thread isn't a bad sign


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Hopefully she is just busy with the holidays and her poodle is fully recovered. Fingers crossed.


----------



## bianca (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi everyone!
THANK YOU soooo much for all the well wishes and advice. This really is a beautiful community! I'm sorry I didn't post an update sooner, I have been mother-henning like crazy, but that is good news.

Dolce is home and doing great! She spent a little over 24 hours in emergency (costs us nearly $1000) but they stabilized her and stopped the horrible bleeding. Apparently, they said she had "hemorrhagic gastro enteritis" from "undetermined causes". They sent her home with antibiotics, antacid, special food, and this strange white stuff that I have to inject into her mouth 3 times a day, but she is okay!! She even started barking and playing with her ball again. I never thought I'd be so happy to hear her barking at the front door!!

As happy as I am that she is doing better, we're making an appointment for her to see her normal vet so she can get some tests done. They said causes can be anything from parvovirus to cancer to stress to just eating something bad. I'm hoping its the latter but I don't want to take chances.

@Carley's Mom: HGE is exactly what she was diagnosed with! I wish I would have seen your post earlier. The truth is, I read a few too many posts about parvovirus and just got completely freaked out. The foul smell is common in both so it's easy to mixup but I still plan on getting her tested for it, just in case.

Again, thank you to everyone for all your support and information. I'm really glad I found this community. Hopefully this is the last trauma story I ever have to post here


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so glad she is going to be OK - and I hope there is nothing sinister behind it.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Glad to hear the good news!
I would take her to my regular vet and run some bloodwork, but if she is back to normal, don't think I would go further in working it up. Like I said earlier, it is REALLY common in the little ones and nothing to panic over. Just ask your vet to give you the pill form of metronidazole to keep in the house - if my girls have more then one episode of diarrhea, I will start them on it and give it twice a day, and put them on a bland diet until their stools stop or are solid - usually no more then two to four doses needed before they are back to normal - and I can't remember the last time that it progressed to HGE.
I really think that early intervention is the key!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

I am so sorry she has had to go through that poor little girl,and you aswell. Am glad she seems to be on the mend,that is fantastic news. It's awful when our dogs are ill isn't it,you just wish you could be ill instead of them.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Thanks for the update Bianca! So pleased that things are going in the right direction with Dolce - we were all worried for you


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm so glad Dolce is doing better :congrats:


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Glad to hear that she is doing good now. Carley is back 100% too. It is so scary and for them to not really know the cause is bad as well. A few days before C. we had a big storm and water got into the house. I think the stress of that was what happened to C. the dogs were home alone. I am sure C. knew that was not good and S. was going nuts. She is afraid of storms. 

If you learn anything more about HGE, please pass it to me.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm so happy that Dolce is doing much better. Kisses to her!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

I just saw this thread and wanted to say I'm so happy that everything turned out okay! Yay for Dolce! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I was late to seeing this thread. I am glad I saw it at a point where I could see that the outcome is positive. Since I teach microbiology and have a graduate background in immunology I will throw in on those questions. 

First, as far as parvo is concerned, it is a fairly actively evolving virus with a new nasty strain around. If a new strain emerges there may be a delay in how the vaccine is formulated to keep up with that.

Second, there is always the potential for emergence of new pathogens. Parvo itself is relatively recent in dogs. It originated in cats and has passed through other animals like raccoons on its way to being what it is now. Related is that you should think of things like SARS (China 2003) and MERS-CoV Middle East this year) in humans. New pathogens like these often come from other animals. SARS and MERS-CoV are both coronaviruses and originated in non-human animals like bats for SARS.

If the new puppy came to the house with a new pathogen for which Dolce was not immunized the puppy could have some level of maternal immune protection but potentially be able to pass that pathogen. Much of this is potentially fluid as we and our companion animals come in contact with emerging pathogens. I can't say for sure what happened here, but again am happy to see that there is a good outcome.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

That is exactly what Bonnie was diagnosed with when she was so sick. After eliminating a ton of stuff we decided she got hers from drinking bad water in the mountains. She hasn't had any trouble since.


----------

